# Eagle Custom Graphics for all your water transfer printing (dipping)



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

From mild to wild if you are needing a new look for the new year drop us a line we have lots of patterns to pick from including but not limited to 
EC camo
ASAT
Mothwing
Ultimate
Reaper black
Reaper woods
web camo
boneyard
Skullz
Bone head
Head hunters
Nat Gear
Morning Wood
Gods Country
Hex
Predator
Bonz 
Just to name a few


























Check us out at WWW.EAGLECUSTOMGRAPHICS.COM


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Bows *

Riser & Limbs $130 
Limbs Only $55 
Riser Only $75 
Quiver $30 
Stabilizer $20+ varies by length


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

That wood grain Alien still looks wild Shawn! :thumb:


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you all like it


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

What is your turn around time


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is one!!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

normally 2-3 weeks


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that green skull camo looks sweet


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you like it


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bump for a great guy that can handle all your dipping needs.:thumb:


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Shawn I pmed you.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Kim I replied


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Keeping it at the top for a bud.:thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Let me know when you get my stab in Shawn.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres a couple shawn has done for me.

Red skull camo and mothwing winter mimicry


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow love that red...


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

:bump2:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your help with the different options i can do on my bow Shawn. I'll be shipping it out toward the end of this week for you to work your magic man.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

alfabuck

post pics when you get it done!! Thanks


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Will do Kim ,it should look sick.


----------



## jessieshelled (Feb 22, 2011)

Eagle Custom Graphics uses this new technology also known as the Hydro-graphic imaging or Hydro soaking to create personalized decorations on almost all hard surface materials such as glass, wood, metal, fiber glass, ceramic and all types of plastic. Anything that can be immersed in water without damage can be decorated by the Hydro printing process.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

A few more pics of some of our work


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks awesome Shawn, cant wait to get mine out to you. I really like that orange faded to black. Swwweeeetttt!!!!!


----------

